# SR20DET swap in NX1600?



## straightangle7 (Jun 29, 2005)

Does anyone know if the NX1600 has the same motor mounts as the NX2000. I've been looking to buy an NX2000 because it already has the SR20 in it, but a NX1600 became available in my area. Just want to know if I can put my SR20DET in NX1600 as well as the NX2000.


----------



## nissanfan60 (Jun 6, 2005)

hey man all of them are the same except the right motor mount i am going through the same thing now but with a sentra.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Engine wiring harness is different. Plus, you get that crazy digital dashboard.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Actually they're more different than they are alike.


----------



## nissanfan60 (Jun 6, 2005)

toolapcfan your right they are different then they are alike the only thing that changes in an sr20det is that the valves are sodium filled so they dont burn out and there compresion ratio is an 8:5:1 compared to the usdm and jdm spec engines that come with the 9:5:1 ratio besides that everything else is the same. but hey man yes the wiring harness is the same and you have to change the axles also and if your car has a speedo or digital cluster you have to make sure you get it from the right car remember 91-92 is speedo and 93-94 is digital and your exuast is also going to change.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I was referring to the motor mounts.


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

Nope, in the whole front of the car, the only thing that's the same is the front crossmember. Don't do it man! I'm going to swap an SR into my NX1600, but only because i got the best deal on the whole front half of a 2000. You really do need everything.


----------



## Tinus (Feb 1, 2005)

It's not just the motormounts. Don't forget you'll need to adapt your brakes too! With more HP you need more stopping power also. Especially if you put in a SR20DET..If i'm correct the 2000 has brakedisks all around, where the 1600 has only brakedisk in the front and brakedrums in the rear. If you want to swap brakedrums for disks on the rearside you might be looking at changing you break-cilinder...

Be save man!


----------

